# From engineer to shepard in one trip



## Jed Partington (Aug 25, 2011)

I am trying to contact old ship mates who sailed on ex Port Auckland now M.V. Mashallah in early to middle seventies. I joined vessel for the refit to a sheep carrier in Singapore,s Keppal Shipyard as a first trip junior engineer, sailed its maiden voyage and continued for nine months first trip five months second trip. Has anyone got any pictures or memories of this

Jed Partington


----------



## peterclarke (Sep 16, 2011)

hi jed, just joined this site after googling mashallah. i sailed on her and was on t he trip when she went on fire. will try to get dates and more specific details,try and keep in toucg, regards,peter


----------



## Jed Partington (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Peter
Was it a serious fire, what damage was done. When I was on her the first few trips were not easy spent a lot of time on a hand made raft trying to remove fleece from the jabsco pumps in the lower holds. we are talking serious quantities of sheeps p... here. I think the sheeps death ratio was getting better trip by trip but the first trip we lost thousands I worked with the shepards on board dragging the sheep from the lower levels out onto the deck. Alot of them were dying due to the change of feed from grass, shore side to dried pellet on board, The dead ones went over the side and a trail of nobby clarkes went for as far as you could see.
Must go now but keep in touch

Regards
Jed Partington


----------



## a.sheldrake (Aug 31, 2015)

His Jed
I was on the ship in Keppels during the refit and the first two trips. I remember the maiden voyage was a nightmare, going on water rationing because we couldn't get the water back from the new tanks to the sheep. Yes those jabs could pumps I remember being upto my neck in p***s unblocking the filter so the impellers didn't burn out. If I remember we use to go to Perth for a night out because the night man got himself a bird so he did all the night watches. Can't forget whend one of the mates pinched the house flag off that Japanese ship and the old man made him take it back. Would do it all again.
Hope to hear from u soon.
Tony.


----------



## Billy Wilson (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi Jed,
I joined the ship in Singapore as 5th Engineer. We stayed at the Cockpit Hotel for six weeks working on the ship during the day. We carried out engine trials in the 
Malacca Straights before sailing to Perth to load up with our wooly friends
Just like to say a big hello to Tony we sailed on the MV Mahout together and also on the Mashallah on the voyage to Perth.
Great to hear from you 
Billy


----------

